

Writing web apps with Go, Nginx and FastCGI - esiroker
http://www.geekm.ag/Archive/Writing_web_apps_with_Go,_Nginx_and_FastCGI

======
sixtofour
As I recall, fcgi can call any program that satisfies a minimal protocol, so
why do we need a go-specific fcgi lib?

